# Where to shop around for drugs?



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello,


It's been a long while since we had treatment and for the life of me I can't remember the names of places that I use to email around to get quotes from. The obvious ones Asda, but can anyone recommend anyone else I can contact? 


Does it even work like that anymore? Or do you all just get your drugs from your clinics? 


Really hoping there's some savings to be made ?




Thank you!!


----------



## Karaleigh (Mar 26, 2010)

Hiya. Sorry I can't help with answering your question. I too am just about to embark on a 2nd round of ivf in the hope of achieving a sibling for our DS. This is new territory for me because we had nhs treatment last time. I wish you all the luck with your treatment and hope we get some replies to your question xx


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi there,

Asda are very competitive,there is also pharmasure and healthcare at home and Superdrug. NVS pharmacy on Baker St are great and have pretty much everything in stock which is great if you are at a London clinic and need something last min,they are fairly priced and also cheapest place for progesterone injections,the Pharmacist is so lovely and helpful. There is also Ali's pharmacy in East London,I haven't used them but other ladies say they are competitive and will post meds out and there is a pharmacy on Marylebone High Street who are also good. Boots tend to be the most expensive - certainly for Gonal F which I was quoted 200 more per pen than at Asda! Your clinic may have a preferred supplier or supply them but you aren't obliged to get them there. I know ARGC will refund you on any drug not used when you but=y from them but I don't think other clinics do


----------

